# Intel powerclamp not visible in tuxonice-sources menuconfig

## [n00b@localhost]

I am trying to install sys-power/thermald to automatically manage the CPU temperature in my laptop.

According to the README.txt in their source repository on GitHub, ThermalD works best when the Intel RAPL power capping driver (CONFIG_INTEL_RAPL), Intel P state driver (CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE) and Intel Power clamp driver (CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP) are selected in the kernel.

Using make menuconfig I've been able to find and select CONFIG_INTEL_RAPL and CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE.  However, while the menuconfig search interface tells me that CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is in Device Drivers -> Generic Thermal sysfs driver (under "Intel PowerClamp idle injection driver"), when I navigate there the option is missing.  Usually this mean that the symbols the driver requires have not been set elsewhere in the .config.  menuconfig tells me the Power clamp drive requires CONFIG_THERMAL, CONFIG_X86 and CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL but I already have these set.

```

localhost /usr/src/linux # grep -E 'CONFIG_(THERMAL|X86|CPU_SUP_INTEL)=' .config

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

```

Moreover, when I grep for CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP in the .config, it is shown there as not set:

```

localhost /usr/src/linux # grep CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP .config

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

```

Is this a bug in make menuconfig?  Or has the option been removed in tuxonice-sources-4.5.4 (either by genpatches or tuxonice)?  I'm using the experimental USE flag, but I don't think that makes a difference in this case.

----------

## archenroot

Same here.. and on top I would like to disable the PSTATE as it is blocker for Atlas lib.. ok via .config works, but cannot find it in menuconfig.

----------

## archenroot

Aahh, ok I fond it under Power management and ACPI options -> CPU frequency scaling, but on my 4.11.1 kernel I cannot disable it via menuconfig.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

archenroot,

Read the help an see what its Selected by.

You will need to turn all those things off first. You may need to apply that advice recursively until

a) to come to an option you really don't mant to turn off

b) the option you want control of can be set manually (its no longer forced)

Use the / key (search) to find your way around.

----------

